# Back.



## Ggeneral (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey y'all been a long time. Well i'm back and i'm currently being prescribed 25mg clomid for the next 90 days. I've been battling a bacterial infection for the past several months and my testosterone has tanked. When I got it tested I was at 221ng/dl (I'm only 22 years old). I've been on the clomid now for 3 weeks and feel like dogshit and need a second opinion from you all. Do i drop my current endo and find a new one who will give me test or should I ride this out and see if my levels recover naturally? 

Hopefully i'll be posting more here. Good seeing a bunch of you old users I remember still active.


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Damn 22 and shut down that much? Have you been using AAS for awhile? I would say if so try to restart your natty test. If not then find a doc that would put you on trt. I would say it also depends oh how you feel when you natty test is regained. Say your natty test is 300 and you feel ok. That’s awlful young to have test levels of 221.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

Any man that gives clomid to another man should be fired ... problem is your very young and they may not want u on trt


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2017)

Gg has never used any gear. I'd follow what he says for now and try the clomid. It's not gonna work but atleast u gave it a chance, then see what he says.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 7, 2017)

This^^^^first.  You're really young so age relates changes are ruled out.  Probably a good idea  to find out the cause. Then, in the absence of a definitive cause, fire him if he doesn't get you on the testosterone.  And don't settle for that gel roll on sh*t either.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2017)

Gg are u atleast shooting ginormous loads right now on the clomid??? Lol shoe strings?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome back to the forum;
For your enjoyment we have "Chinese".....finger traps


----------



## Ggeneral (Oct 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gg are u atleast shooting ginormous loads right now on the clomid??? Lol shoe strings?



Yea ****ing cummy ropes brother. Been having dry eyes lately and mild mood swings, not sure if it's the clomid but I read it could be a side effect. I think i'm gonna go see another doc and get a second opinion, this one is actually a female which is kind of ****ed lol. I had a good response when we did a trial run of the clomid w/ 100mg for 5 days. Test shot up to around 600ng/dl and joint pain/aches went away, felt like shit on that much though. Haven't felt much of any improvement at all since being on 25mg but i'll stay on it until I see someone else.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 8, 2017)

It'll most likely just shoot right back down to shit when u stop the clomid. Find another doc. Or just keep telling this lady that u feel like shit on the clomid.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 8, 2017)

Welcome back...


----------



## Ggeneral (Oct 24, 2017)

Update: Finally off of the Clomid, saw a new endo and he gave me a script for test cyp @ 200mg. Only problem is he wants to do the injections every 2 weeks. Get my first shot in 3 weeks after bloods, will ask nurse to teach me how to inject at home and get needles, swabs, etc. I will try to get the doctor to change up the protocol to 100mg every week. Will report back again and keep you guys posted. This is my 3rd day off the Clomid, feeling less moody, no headaches, overall much better.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 24, 2017)

So you think a bacterial infection somehow tanked your test? I remember you did osto right? I'm not too familiar with it. But I know it's suppressive. Do you think you ever recovered fully from that?


----------



## Ggeneral (Oct 28, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> So you think a bacterial infection somehow tanked your test? I remember you did osto right? I'm not too familiar with it. But I know it's suppressive. Do you think you ever recovered fully from that?



I think I recovered fine from the osta. I was taking 30mg daily for 8 weeks, I felt some slight suppression for a couple weeks after. I had a salivary adrenocortex stress profile done and it showed that my cortisol was through the roof, i'm guessing that that's been starving my sex hormone production. Also I had my test levels checked back in April around 440ng/dl and didn't take anything like osta in between so i'm fairly certain that that didn't affect me.


----------

